

Ruby 2.0.0-rc1 released - karlfreeman_
http://blade.nagaokaut.ac.jp/cgi-bin/scat.rb/ruby/ruby-core/51301

======
riddley
What does this mean? %i: a literal for symbol array

~~~
karlfreeman_
[https://github.com/ruby/ruby/commit/91bd6e711db3418baa287e93...](https://github.com/ruby/ruby/commit/91bd6e711db3418baa287e936d4b0fac99927711),
it would allow for %i{foo bar} to equal [:foo, :bar]

